# Goodies! :D



## Sanayhs (Jan 9, 2009)

So, between BBR yesterday and the mail today... I have a few new things to play with... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










The quads aren't new, they're just holding my new shadows while I update my inventory. They'll go into my big palettes

This haul includes:

-Fuchsia pigment
-Reflects Transparent teal glitter
-Mega-Rich pigment
-Fleur Power blush
-Blushbaby blush
-Nighttrain
-Clue
-Gracious Me shadestick
-Summerfruit cremestick liner
-272 brush
-Dame Edna What a Dame! high-light powder (free giftie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Dabble paint
-Bright side/Gallery Girl MES
-Redhead MES
-Anti-Establishment
-Swan Lake
-Glama Ray
-Goldbit
-Femme-Fi
-Pincurl
-Flip
-Cumulus
-Charred
-Leisuretime
-Melody
-Peroxide lipglass
-Live and Dye lipglass
-Satellite Dreams
-Red Devil lipglass
-Copperplate
-Marquise d' lipstick


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 9, 2009)

Awwww.. is that your wallet knocking at my door right now? It looks terrified! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your awesome new goodies!


----------



## CosmePro (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, between BBR yesterday and the mail today... I have a few new things to play with... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The quads aren't new, they're just holding my new shadows while I update my inventory. They'll go into my big palettes

This haul includes:

-Fuchsia pigment
-Reflects Transparent teal glitter
-Mega-Rich pigment
-Fleur Power blush
-Blushbaby blush
-Nighttrain
-Clue
-Gracious Me shadestick
-Summerfruit cremestick liner
-272 brush
-Dame Edna What a Dame! high-light powder (free giftie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Dabble paint
-Bright side/Gallery Girl MES
-Redhead MES
-Anti-Establishment
-Swan Lake
-Glama Ray
-Goldbit
-Femme-Fi
-Pincurl
-Flip
-Cumulus
-Charred
-Leisuretime
-Melody
-Peroxide lipglass
-Live and Dye lipglass
-Satellite Dreams
-Red Devil lipglass
-Copperplate
-Marquise d' lipstick




_

 
Ummmm....aren't you usually the one talking other people out of things???  Is that so there are more things for you to buy???


----------



## blinkymei (Jan 10, 2009)

wow sweet haul sanayhs!


----------



## nunu (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome haul! Congrats on finally getting your hands on Gracious me shadestick, enjoy


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 10, 2009)

Woohoo!  Loves it!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_Ummmm....aren't you usually the one talking other people out of things???  Is that so there are more things for you to buy???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Shhhh... I got seduced by old stuff! It's the older stuff that gets to me. The newer stuff isn't as exciting, hence my talking myself and others out of it. Any of the BBR stuff there was B2M'd for.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG Samantha!  I am so envious of you!  Can I come over and play!?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG Samantha!  I am so envious of you!  Can I come over and play!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hell yes! But I want to see the rest of your collection first.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 15, 2009)

holy crud, thats an amazing haul!


----------



## orkira (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow.  Congrats on an amazing haul.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 15, 2009)

WOW! Have fun playing with all your new goodies


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 15, 2009)

nioce! fleur power is probably my fav mac blush.
im also REALLY loving red devil, is so pretty.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 17, 2009)

fabo haul!


----------

